

Marketing is still marketing when it’s on the Internet - mkr-hn
http://bitoflife.mkronline.com/2011/10/17/marketing-is-still-marketing-when-its-on-the-internet/

======
mkr-hn
HN is a place I had in mind when I wrote this. Most people here are doing
_something_ on the web, and it's easy to be led into blowing tons of cash on
stuff that's not needed.

